# Now where did that cable go?!



## granfire (Aug 19, 2011)

hunting, once again, the cable to connect one gadget to the computer....last week it was the video camera (still have not made contact with the wire), today it's my photo camera....
Of course both sport an unusual plug, not like my crappy little point and shoot, or the old MP3 player, of which the plug is somewhat universal.....

Now, should I have really, actually lost those cables (they would be still in the house, just buried til the day I moved...)

How do I get replacements?

(I would have to see if the new comp reads the memory cards...)


----------



## Carol (Aug 22, 2011)

Without knowing what sort of camera it is, or what sort of plug is on the cable, I can't suggest much.   One place I look for stuff like that is Amazon.com.   They seem to have nearly everything


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2011)

Check the manufacturer website for online manuals. They'll also often list replacement bits.

Try cablestogo.com for replacements.


----------



## granfire (Aug 22, 2011)

JVP video camera...
and the Olympus camera....


I know, everytime I buy a new gadget I swear I will label the parts....
But the road to hell is paved with good intentions.

BTW, does anybody ever need a spare power cable? 
I tossed 2 monitors, had 2 towers die on me, plus I had odds and ends show up....


----------



## Domino (Aug 23, 2011)

Usually one of these http://www.digi-quick.co.uk/images/pics/936_881_usb_mini_b_main.jpg


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2011)

Domino said:


> Usually one of these http://www.digi-quick.co.uk/images/pics/936_881_usb_mini_b_main.jpg



the majority of gismos do indeed take that one...but no luck on my 2 problem children....


----------

